# Front License Plate; how to eliminate need for one.....



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Just some blue sky thinking here, but since I'm no fan of front license plates but live in a jurisdiction that requires one....

Could a front plate be emulated by HUD technology where, from the interior side of the windscreen, there is no plate showing, but on the exterior, the front license plate would actually appear to float in the lower center of the windscreen?

Or.....could an flexable, OLED film (that follows the natural contour of the front end) be activated to show an undistorted plate?

And since I'm dreaming, why have plates at all?

Why not have each vehicle simply provide a signal to any passing law enforcement vehicle (like aviation's IFF technology) where all relevant information would be available on a mobile computer screen.....and said information would only be brought to anyones attention if there was some issue? Also, with this IFF type of setup, any citizen could i.d. an "erattic" driver by having a smartphone app tag the vehicle and autoconnect to law enforcement for further action.

I'll go back and enjoy the sunshine now, cheers.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

I think that in California it is possible to use over-the-counter vanity/cosmetic plates in the front instead of the official one. I think you just have to satisfy the requirement of a 'unique identifier' at the front. You could just have an American flag, GO LAKERS, or even a Chevrolet bow tie plate up front instead if I am correct on this.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Red Sage said:


> I think that in California it is possible to use over-the-counter vanity/cosmetic plates in the front instead of the official one. I think you just have to satisfy the requirement of a 'unique identifier' at the front. You could just have an American flag, GO LAKERS, or even a Chevrolet bow tie plate up front instead if I am correct on this.


My dream is to eliminate the need for any physical hardware for a front plate and if the law says I need a front plate, have it CGI'd (if you will) as per one of my random ideas. Much like exterior rear view mirrors, I hope they can be eliminated and replaced with pseudo units.


----------



## KWATTSN (Oct 25, 2018)

Red Sage said:


> I think that in California it is possible to use over-the-counter vanity/cosmetic plates in the front instead of the official one. I think you just have to satisfy the requirement of a 'unique identifier' at the front. You could just have an American flag, GO LAKERS, or even a Chevrolet bow tie plate up front instead if I am correct on this.


FYI, you're incorrect about this. CA's vehicle code section 5200 states:
"
*5200. *
(a) When two license plates are issued by the department for use upon a vehicle, they shall be attached to the vehicle for which they were issued, one in the front and the other in the rear."

So since they sent you two license plates, you gotta mount two license plates.

I came across this thread looking for some other plate mounting info, but wanted to clear up any confusion in case someone else saw the thread!


----------

